

How Do I Create And Publish My First Ruby Gem? - mmayernick
http://rubylearning.com/blog/how-do-i-create-and-publish-my-first-ruby-gem/

======
nfm
I'd highly recommend using `bundle gem #{your_gem_name}` to generate a
template for a new gem. This will create sensible directory structures, stub
out a gemspec, create a .gitignore, and add some rake tasks for building and
pushing to rubygems.org.

------
catch23
I would recommend using newgem from DrNic. It's gem template generator that
comes with nice defaults.

<http://newgem.rubyforge.org/>

------
Joakal
You no longer need approval to create a gem project?

